
I Don't Always Chatbot, But When I Do, I Presbot - tumidpandora
https://www.presbot.com/4-jlangley/
======
tumidpandora
With Presbot, my hope was to lower the barrier for non-tech folks to play
around with chatbots, remove the need for a traditional chatbot builder,
define conditional logic or draw flowcharts and make it easy as a click of a
button to spin up your personalized chatbot. The chatbots are free. I welcome
any thoughts and feedback to help improve the service and your experience.
Have a wonderful weekend!

